# You Favorite Rod For Welding Cast Iron



## Andy Rafferty (Mar 4, 2016)

A friend of mine gave me a brand and number for an electrode to weld cast iron and I have misplaced it. He told me it put any nickle rod to shame. I want to say etuc was in the name but after this I'm guessing even more. I know all about prep pre and post heat and all the witchcraft most everyone has ever heard of trying to control odd expansion but lay it on me anyway. I really hope I can find this rod. Thanks for your time and input.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 4, 2016)

silicon bronze


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 4, 2016)

You are probably remembering Eutectic, which is a company that makes and sells many types of welding rods and welding supplies.  I am by no means a welder, just a hack, but I have watched a lot of automotive and equipment cast iron parts repaired and also a whole lot of parts ruined trying to repair them.  From what I have seen over the decades, if you are not a regular cast iron welder with lots of experience with welding on cast iron, the best work I have seen by equipment mechanics and garage tinkerers has been brazing the cracked work with brass rod after Vee-ing out the crack so it is accessible to really clean well, using lots of the correct flux, carefully preheating the entire part, laying in the brass, and then making sure the entire part cools very slowly and evenly.  If it is not cracked when it is cooled down, it will probably last indefinitely, and will be as strong as the parent cast iron.


----------



## brino (Mar 5, 2016)

There was a long thread lately on this with a few rods mentioned by name:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/welding-cast-iron.42577/
-brino


----------



## Kernbigo (Mar 5, 2016)

Eutectic is the best i used to weld cast from other country and you never new what went into that cast and that rod welded it well


----------



## bandaidmd01 (Mar 5, 2016)

Eutectic is great but dont think its available in small packages.I worked for a autoparts wholesaler back in the early 80's and at that time eutectic was marketing there product to that market with small packages. They have many different products for cast in there line. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## pjf134 (Mar 28, 2016)

If you go to a welding supply store they will take care of you. I use two kinds of cast welding rods. Soft and hard depending which one works best for what I am trying to do. The soft one is machineable and the hard one is very hard to grind, but probally holds better. I just do not remember the number so go to welding store to find the right one. Preheat is a must.
Paul


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 30, 2016)

Ni99 if your stick welding.


----------



## Kernbigo (Sep 16, 2018)

i will 2  eutectic, pricey


----------



## Groundhog (Sep 17, 2018)

A god cast iron tig rod is //www.castolin.com/en-US/product/tigtectic-224.

Search this web site for stick & mig rods as well as lots of other specialty rods & supplies by Castolin Eutectic


----------



## eugene13 (Sep 23, 2018)

UTP 6222, hold on to your wallet


----------



## pineyfolks (Sep 24, 2018)

Certanium 889 was the stick rod the welders at work used on cast. I have no idea if or where it's available now but it seemed to work great back then.


----------

